
Unsealed docs will detail how Facebook made money off children - daveed
https://mashable.com/article/unsealed-docs-facebook-money-children/#bJPU_Uc5nmqd
======
renholder
I feel like we _just_ talked about this and that's because we did - only but a
day ago[0].

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18937640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18937640)

------
darkpuma
> _" When an initial payment is made by the parent, or child using their
> parent's credit card, Facebook stores the payment information. The card is
> then repeatedly charged as the game is played without it being made clear
> new transactions are occurring. As far as the child was concerned, they were
> just using up the virtual credit purchased with the initial transaction.
> This led to surprise credit card bills where hundreds or even thousands of
> dollars had been racked up playing games on Facebook."_

That facebook allowed this is abhorrent, and that people actually created
games willing to sell people hundreds to thousands of dollars worth of crap is
abhorrent. I know why they did it, they want to rake in the profit from those
juicy 'whales', even if some of those whales were children.

Well whaling is immoral when it's done by marine "research" vessels, and it's
immoral when it's done by game developers. It's my understanding that such
whaling is currently an industry standard practice, but that is no excuse.

------
hirundo
It's hard to feel sorry for these greedy grasping children and their families
when Mark Zuckerberg is worth only $55,000,000,000, while Jeff Bezos is worth
around $136,000,000,000. Bezos can lose half in his divorce and still shame
Zuckerberg with his bank balance.

Give Zuck a break, a man has to earn a living.

~~~
conmarap
He's earned many peoples' living. He can live 100 lives with that money
comfortably. I'm not going to feel sorry for him. This type of thing needs to
end.

~~~
nicoburns
I don't think the parent was being serious (at least I hope not!)

